# Inventory Lists



## TechAdmin

Anyone ever came up with a list of items they have in storage just in case?

Would love to see a couple to get ideas from.


----------



## Denny

I just posted this in another thread as well...

THE LIST
1. Water (5 day supply at one gallon per day per person).

2. A good canteen and basins to catch rainwater. Also have a good supply of water purification tablets or bleach, or plan to boil your water. (one teaspoon of bleach per 5 gallons of water)

3. Food, per person, for one year: 
-Wheat - 300 lbs. 
-Rice - 100 lbs. 
-Beans, Peas, Lentils, 50 lbs. each 
-Honey or Sugar - 60 lbs. 
-Salt - 3 lbs. 
-Cayenne Pepper - 1 large can 
-Herbal Seasonings 
-Dried Milk - 80 lbs. 
-Peanut Butter - 50 lbs. 
-Dried Fruit 
-Canned food, or dried (ready to mix) food 
-Oatmeal - 50 lbs. 
-Alfalfa Seeds - 10 lbs. 
-Canned Sardines, tuna, salmon
-Military MRE makes a great meal
* If you have a baby, include formula and baby food. If you have
pets, you will want food for them ass well. Store food needs in waterproof containers, capable of also protecting against
insects and mice. Use Steel garbage cans or plastic 5 gallon buckets. The vacuum sealed method is also very good. If you are storing nuts or oatmeal, they smell and taste bad after a while, so they will need to be rotated. For all storing of food, the rule is: use up the old and replace with the new. 

4. Manual grain grinder 

5. Medicines - Assemble a standard first aid kit, with a comprehensive first aid book. Also include things for headache, upset stomach, congestion, colds, such as Pepto Bismol, aspirin, Tylenol, Excedrin, disinfectants, prescription medicines; and anything else you use regularly. Include vitamins, apple cider vinegar, honey, garlic, sage tea for colds, mint tea, golden seal, brandy (good as medicine), herbal tinctures, hops, catnip (which helps you sleep), herbs for cooking, including dried garlic and onions, cayenne pepper, cumin, basil, and coriander and salt. After you've been eating rice and beans for a few days, they'll need lots of help to make them taste good. 

6. Toothbrushes, baking soda or salt to brush with, a good supply of dental floss (which can be used for other things as well) and another items you need for good tooth care. Deodorant, Q-tips, toilet paper, other hygienical goods.

7. Extra glasses, goggles, sunglasses, binoculars, telescope, etc.

8. For a camp kitchen you need: camp stove with good supply of fuel (in wooded areas, all you need are rocks and a flat tin or grill), pots and pans, plates and bowls (unbreakable)(you can use Army surplus camp kits) cooking utensils, knife, forks, spoon, spatula, biodegradable dish soap, towels, bucket to carry water, dish pan, aluminum foil, toothpicks.

9. A good tent, sleeping bag for each person, extra blankets, sleeping pads, and ground cloth - and another waterproof tarp to cover your camp gear. 

10. Clothing- Have clothing for all weather. Include a good warm coat and sweaters, hat for rain or shine, rain gear, a good pair of hiking boots that will take years to wear out, warm winter underwear, wool socks, summer socks (don't wear socks with holes in them as they cause blisters) work gloves, hats, and whatever else you need for warmth and protection. 

11. Hunting equipment. Hunting might be necessary for survival in some situations. Be prepared both with equipment and knowledge of how to use the equipment. First choice of a gun is a .22 caliber rifle. You can kill anything up to a deer with it. Purchase .22 hollow point bullets. If you are not a good marksman, then get a 30-30 or 30-06. A shotgun comes in handy for shooting things flying or running. The bow and arrow is still one of the best weapons.

12. Fishing equipment- Get basic equipment. Include assorted sized hooks, fish lines, sinkers, etc. 

13. Wood stove- Get one with a secondary burn chamber. It uses less wood and creates less pollution. Get one with a flat top for cooking. 

14. Net or netting. 

15. Hand tool set (wrenches, ratchet and sockets, hammer, screwdrivers, allans, saws, pliers, cutters, scissors, bolts, screws, nuts, nails, etc.)

16. 550# test Para cord and rescue rope with carabineers.

17. Axe, hatchet, files. 

18. Splitting maul 

19. Flashlights with extra batteries and bulbs; long burning candles; propane, kerosene, or Coleman lantern with plenty of fuel, and extra wicks and mantles. 

20. A good pocket knife and a sharpening stone. 

21. Hammers, assorted nails, assorted screws, wrench set, pliers, wire cutters, screw drivers, pipe wrench, 200 feet of 1/4 inch nylon rope, duct tape. 

22. Shovels, spades, hoes, and rakes with strong teeth 

23. Charging system- wind, water, or solar- to pump water and provide electricity 

24. Backpack- Waterproof.

25. Compass and/or GPS. 

26. Up-to-date maps of the area you want to live in. This will show you land and water away from human habitation. 

27. A 4 wheel drive vehicle with extra parts. 

28. Tire chains for snow. 

29. Radio. Have more than one. Electrical and battery operated.

30. Soap for laundry and bathing.

31. Natural insect repellent. 

32. A mirror.

33. Extra toilet paper. Also keep old newspapers and telephone directories for emergencies. (Hint: if you need to use old newspaper, crinkle it up and straighten it out several times first- it's much softer!) 

34. Female needs- (Use cloth pads you can wash) 

35. Baby diapers- (Use cloth you can wash). 

36. A basic sewing kit (needles and threads) 

37. Safety pins 

38. Swiss Army knife and/or Leatherman 

39. Bobby pins (you can work wonder with these) 

40. Pencils, pens and paper 

41. Entertainment (musical instruments, games, cards, books, etc.)

42. Crazy glue 

43. Patch kit 

44. Cell phone

45. Cash and other items that might be used for bartering/trade.

46. Laptop computer and digital camera (who knows)


Read/Learn the Bible (especially Revelations). Come closer to God. First Aid/CPR (and the like) training. Learn farming (livestock and gardening). Self defense and practice with weaponry. Any other languages. Utilizing natural resources. Learn how to purify water. Stay up to date with all your medical/dental exams including vaccines and immunizations. Prepare yourself for worst case scenario, like living without a structured government or conveniences like emergency responders.


----------



## pantser

We should make a master inventory list for reference sake somehow...


----------



## bkt

pantser said:


> We should make a master inventory list for reference sake somehow...


Agreed. Maybe several lists...break it down to keep it simple. Food, medical, clothing, shelter, bug-out bags, defense, etc.


----------



## ke4sky

*"Bug-Out Bag" and Evacuation Kit Contents*

This list we developed at work for assembly of kits for personnel who were being deployed for disaster relief. Use this as an idea starter and source list to compile your own. I'm not sure that the .lxs spreadsheet will import very well, but we will try...

"Level 1" - "Compact Personal Survival Kit" contents to be dispersed in BDU pockets, gear vest or carried in belt pouch 
"Level 2" - "Grab & Go Survival Ruck" supplements Level 1 equipment, carried in internal frame rucksack 
"Level 3" - "Evacuation Bag" supplements Levels 1 & 2 extra clothing, tools, food, expendables, aviator's kit bag stowed in vehicle 
References:

Build the Perfect Survival Kit, John D. McCann, ISBN: 0-87349-967-0, KP Books, Iola, WI 54990, 800-258-0929 
Six Ways In and Twelve Ways Out, George Jasper, USRSOG, 4600 N. Hardesty, Kanas City, MO 64117 United States Rescue & Special Operations Group Survival Website & Forum 
98.6 Degrees - The Art of Keeping Your Ass Alive, Cody Lundin, Gibbs-Smith Publishers P.O. Box 667, Layton, UT 84041, www.gibbs-smith.com, 800-835-4993

Vendors: 
A- Brigade Quartermasters, 1025 Cobb International Drive, NW, Kennesaw, GA 30152, 800-338-4327 Untitled Document 
B -Galls, Inc. 2680 Palumbo Drive, Lexington, KY 40509-1000, 800-477-7766 Police Equipment - Public Safety Equipment - Police Uniforms : Galls

C- Best Glide Aviation Survival Equipment, Inc. 109 East Ward, Robinson, TX 76706, 888-834-9971 Survival Equipment, Survival Kits, Survival Gear - Best Glide Aviation Survival Equipment 
CATEGORY▼ Survival Kit Component Selection 
Fire&LightLevel	Vendor	StockNo	Description	Price	Qty.	Comments
2,3	C Streamlight ProPolymer 4AA LED Flashlight	24.95	2	
1, 2	A	PML98(11)	Photon Microlight II, Wht.	12.99	2	or X-Light
1,2	C Photon X-light	6.95	2	or Microlight II
1	A	ILT3(11)	Geber Infinity Ultra TaskLight AA Wht	18.99	1	Original Mil-CMG is better 
1	A	MAG787	Doan Machinery Magnesium Fire Starting Tool	6.99	1	NSN 5120-99-471-3046
2,3	A	EC22	22 hour survival candle	5.99	4	or Nuwick
2,3	C	Nuwick 44 Hour Candle	6.95	2	or 120 hour
2	C	Nuwick 120 Hour Candle	8.55	1	or 44 hour
1,2,3 Butane Lighter, BIC Brand or Equiv	0.99	3	Hardware store
1,2,3	A	SA30432	NATO Likeboat Matches 3 pk.	7.99	3	NSN 5120-99-471-3046
1	A	SSL100	Sparklite Fire Starter	6.99	1	NSN 1680-01-233-0061
1,2,3	A	STQ101Tinder Quick 10 pk.	1.99	3	or Wet Fire
1,2,3	C	Wet fire tinder 8 pk.	5.25	3	or Tinder Quick
2,3	A	MSC51	Tommy Cooker Solid Fuel 12 pk.	5.99	4	or Esbit
2,3	C	Esbit Solid Fuel Tabs 12 pk.	4.95	4	or Tommy Cooker 
1,2 Bic adjustable flame butane lighter, disposable	0.99	2	everyday flame saves matches
Bags&Containers	1	A	M107(03)	Side Kick Pouch, Small, blk.	9.99	1	for personal survival kit
2	A	M109(03)	Side Kick Pouch, Medium, blk.	11.99	2	organize level 2 contents
2	A	BOB20(06)	BugOut Gear Bag	69.99	1	carry level 2 contents
3	A	FKB39(12)	Aviators Flight Kit Bag	24.99	1	carry level 3 contents
2,3	A	PMB8003	Pack Mate Storage Bags 3 pk.	14.99	2	large, for clothing etc.
3	A	CSS303	Compression Sack	20.99	1 for bedding
2,3	C 4 pk. Asst. ALOKSAK Element Proof Bags 9.99	2	small for first aid items
2	B	#X-BG211	BDU Pocket Pouch 9.99	1	for personal survival kit
2,3 freezer bags, ZipLok 1 gallon 6	grocery store

Cooking Water Storage	3	A	PCQ87(06)	2 qt. water bladder	4.99	2	
3	A	CCR2(06)	cover for 2 qt. water bladder	14.99	2	
2	A	PCQ82	canteen, 1 qt.	1.99	2	
2	A	CCR82(06)	LC-2 cover for canteen	8.99	2	
2	A	PCQ83	Canteen cup	19.99	1	
2	A	CCS288	Canteen cup warming stand	4.99	1	
3	A	GWC25(06)	Water can, 10L	18.99	2	
3	A	BWB312	Wash basin, collapsable	8.99	1	
2 stainless steel spoon or "Spork" 1	plastic NG for moving fire coals

Navigation	1	A	SCC50	Suunto Clipper survival compass	10.99	1	place on watchband
2	A	SCW900	Suunto M9 wrist sighting compass	21.99	1	
2 24000 scale topo map of area of operations USGS
2 official state DOT highway map State DOT
3 agency supplied GPS and software 
Multipurpose&Misc.	2,3	A	GT01(16)	Gear Identification Tags 3 pk.	9.99	1	Level 2, 3 and Med bags
2,3	A	MCN02	Microfiber Towel	24.99	2	
2,3	A	RAP50(02)	550# test parachure cord, 50 ft., Army green	4.99	2	or Int. Orange-Best Glide
2,3	C 550# test parachute cord - Int.Orange 100 ft. 10.95	1	MIL-C-5040H TYPE 3
3 "mule tape" flatline, tubular nylon, 3/4", 50 feet 1	slings and hoists
3 snap links 3	
2	C	Fresnel lens magnifier, fire starter, etc,	1.01	1	
2,3 Safety pins assorted sizes, 12 hardware store
2,3 cable ties, assorted sizes, 100 hardware store
2,3 24 pk. AA alkaline batteries 2	hardware store
2	C	Gear Aid Backpacker Sewing Kit Deluxe	6.95	1	
2,3 Duct tape hardware store
2,3 Scotch Super 33 electrical tape hardware store
2,3 Bandannas, bright color, "dew rag" as cravats, etc 2	
Signalling&Comms	1	A	MES31	Starflash Sig. Mirror	8.99	1	or BCB
1	C BCB Signal Mirror	6.95	1	NSN: 6350-99-613-9818
1	A	SMC203	Signal Mirror Pouch	5.99	1	
1	A	FOX300	Fox 40 Whistle	5.99	1	
2	C	VS-17 Panel Marker 8.85	1	NSN 8345 00 174 6865
2,3	A	RRP964(06)	Waterproof 4x6 Hip Pocket Notebook	5.99	2	
2,3	A	PEN197(03)	NATO All weather pen	9.99	2	NSN: 7520-01-498-1876.
2,3	C	NATO All weather pen	9.99	2 alt. vendor
2,3 Flagging tape, Int. Orange or Lime Green 2	hardware store
2,3 Sharpie waterproof markers 2	office supply store
1 Sangean DT-400W AM/FM/Wx Pocket Radio http://shop.npr.org/product/show/44088 
1 Personal cell phone capable of SMS msg. 
2 Amateur 2m band, Marine VHF or FRS/GMRS 
3 HF-SSB, 100 ft. coax, antenna, coupler, deep cycle battery, charger

Tools&Sharps	1	A	SA3181	SAS wire survival saw	6.99	1	NSN: 5110-99-565-2549
1	C	BCB Commando Saw	8.25	1 or SAS
2	A	AFK313	Aircrew survival knife	34.99	1	NSN 7340-00-098-4327
2	C	Air Force Survival Knife #499	35.95	1	Alt. vendor
3	A	GFS03	Gerber Field Spade	37.99	1	NSN 5120-01-476-7556
3	C Gerber Field Spade	39.95	1	Alt. vendor
2	C	Folding Stainless Steel Hand Trowell	16.95	1	
1,2	C	Derma-Safe Knife, folding, utility, razor 1.95	2	NSN 6515-01-363-1212
1	C	Victorinox Soldier Knife	23.95	1	or Mil-K-818
3	C	Woodman's Pal #481 cordura sheath + stone	71.9	1	
3	*	7947	Fiskars Woodzig Pruning Saw, folding 10"	15.99 *source below
Fiskars - Woodzig® Folding Pruning Saw-10 inch - 7947 
2	B	KN319	Multi-tool, Leatherman "Kick" or similar	39.99	1	
2 U-Dig-It small folding steel trowel	19.99	1	Outdoor store, REI, etc.
3 011S	Snow & Kneeley 011S kindling axe or similar	39.99	1	hardware store
3 6704	Nicholson 06704 8" axe file	8.99	1	hardware store

Water&FoodGathering	2	A Survival Filter Straw	26.99	1	or BCB
2	C	BCB Water Purifying Straw	15.95	1	NSN: 4610-99-440-5751 
3	A	AOW100	Stabilized Oxygen Purification	18.99	1	
2,3	A	CSD524	Seven Oceans Survival Ration case 24	74	1	or Mainstay
2,3	C	Mainstay 1200 Emergency Ration case 20	79.95	1	or Seven Oceans
2	C	FG1179	Emergency Fishing Kit	7.49	1	
2	C	Military Speedhook	9.95	1	NSN 4220-01-379-5598

Health&Medical	2	A Micropur Water Purification Tablets	13.95	1	
2	A	Emergency Bandage - Military	6.25	2	NSN 6510-01-492-2275 
2	C Adventure Medical Trail Medical Kit	19.95	1	
2	A	QuikClot ACS®	29.95	1	NSN 6510-01-534-2579 
BSP1484	Sawyer Sunblock with Insect repellant	6.99	1	
BSP652	Pemethrin clothing treatment	5.99	2	
2	C	APRO2	Advanced Pain Relief liquid	8.99	1	
1	C	SGT01	Sliver gripper	6.99	1	
3 Liquid soap grocery store
3 Baby wipes grocery store
3	A	GBP37	Gold Bond foot powder	3.99	1	
3	B	#X-TK019	DynaMed Compact First Responder Kit	89.99	1	
3	B	#X-IC852	SafeTec Decontamination Gel 16 oz.	6.99	1	
3	B	#XSI783	SAM Splint Combo Kit	21.99	1	
2 traige (flagging) tape, yellow, red, 1 roll each 2	hardware store

Shelter&Clothing	1	Large trash bags or 55-gal. drum liners 2	emergency shelter
2	C	WS1089	Thermo-Lite 2 bivvy sack	25.95	1	
1,2	C	Heatsheet® Two Person Survival Blanket 4.25	2	
2	A	PON3(83)	Mil. Poncho liner	49.99	1	
2	A	PONZ01	Military poncho	39.99	1	
3	A	RS01(03)	Coolmax Duty Socks	3.99	4	
3	A	RRF9(03)	5.11 insoles	9.99	2	
3	A	CON05	Converse 4" cross trainer, off duty	69.99	1	or your preferred casual
3	A	CB103	NBN leather combat boot Mil-B-44152C	99.99	1	
3	A	SOK937	Military boot socks 3 pk. 7.98	1	
3	A	XGF05	Polarmax XGO F/R cold weather boxers	29.99	2	
3	A	RAA11(03)	5.11 Trainer belt	29.99	1	
3	A	TSU03(06)	Tru-Spec BDU 4-pocket shorts hot weather	21.99	2	
3	A	RRU21(03)	5.11 Tactical holster under shirt	39.99	1	
3	A	PAB01(03)	Polarmax Acclimate briefs hot weather	10.99	4	
3	A	BQT12(06)	Mil wicking undershirt hot weather	8.99	4	
3	A	RRVO1(06)	5.11 Tactical Gear Vest	64.99	1	
3	A	C70292	Max Tac flame resistant watch cap	8.99	1	
3	B	#X-UA607	Polarmax XGO F/R cold weather undershirt	39.99	1
3	B #X-UA606	Polarmax XGO F/R cold weather long johns	39.99	1
3	B	#X-HW202	Tru-Spec BDU Boonie Hat hot weather	14.99	1
3	B	#X-JA291	waterproof parka and fleece liner system	128.88	1
3	B	#X-EB004	wool blend disaster blanket	9.99	2
3	B	#x-EW119	Goggles Mil-Std-662E V50, ANSI Z87.1-1999	19.99	1
3	A	NFG02	Nomex fire retardant aircrew gloves	24.99	1
3	B	#X-SH08	Tru-Spec BDU Shirt Mil-C-440048G	26.99	2
3	B	#X-RT075	Tru-Spec BDU Trousers Mil-C-44048G	26.99	2


----------



## ryan28801

*medications*

I've often thought of how many prescription only medications there are that would be priceless to have in survival situations. Pain Killers, antibiotics, and I'm sure plenty more. Anyone have any good ideas for substitutes for these?

OTC pain killers obviously would be better than nothing....I guess I'm thinking more about antibiotics. They have a short (1 year, or maybe less?) shelf life I think.

Antibiotic creams, etc. may be a good first line of defense, but we all know how a simple injury can get worse if not treated properly. Something all purpose...or will we have to start getting penicillin from cheese again?


----------



## Rob55

Denny's list looks very good, I would add a couple of things; from a medical perspective a fireld surgical kit can be essential, and medicine for diarreah (many people have died from this if untreated), stailess steel safety wire, zip ties and a "storm whistle" (which can be heard for quite a distance further than a human voice). Just a thought...


----------



## Denny

Rob55 said:


> Denny's list looks very good, I would add a couple of things; from a medical perspective a fireld surgical kit can be essential, and medicine for diarreah (many people have died from this if untreated), stailess steel safety wire, zip ties and a "storm whistle" (which can be heard for quite a distance further than a human voice). Just a thought...


Nice additions. That's why I posted it up. I'm always up for new ideas. Thanks.


----------



## Lowdown3

People love lists don't they? Get out and practice and you'll find out what you really need. Lists are a good STARTING place, but you'll find out your true needs where the rubber meets the road.


----------



## Backwoods

Heres one. Not 100% complete by any means but I think it's a good basic outline. I've compiled LOTS of these over the years and they have been fine tuned to fit our family.

*Gas in cars, always. (Ask the people trying to escape hurricane Rita)

*Non-electric can opener

*Clorox, plain kind
*Dishwashing detergent
*Small scrubbie
*Paper Towels
*Toilet paper, a very important item
*Tissues

*Matches
*Long-snout type lighters
*Candles
*Portable heater
*Emergency radio
*Emergency lighting
*Camp stove & fuel
*Games, playing cards, craft supplies, hobby supplies, free word games and other games off the net

*Containers, including at least one 5 gallon or similar bucket (emergency potty and many other uses)
*Plastic bags, different sizes, including large ones, many uses
*Duct tape
*Scissors
*Disposable plates, forks, spoons, hot and cold cups
*Knives
*Cooking pots and a few utensils (in case you are forced to leave)
*Hand beater, non-electric, like in the old days (many uses including mixing dry milk)
*Ziplock bags
*Aluminum foil

*Extra set of car keys
*Sleeping bags or plenty of blankets
*Sturdy shoes
*Glasses, sunglasses
*Clothes pins
*Clothes line rope and other rope (multiple uses)
*Surgical type gloves
*Work gloves
*A little shovel (what if the potty doesn't work.. and other uses)
*A small saw, tools or toolkit
*Non-electric clock or watch
*Batteries
*Duct Tape and sheet plastic
*Mylar type emergency blankets (good over windows, too)

*Sunscreen
*Purell or generic alcohol gel hand cleaner (Very Important)
*Nail brush
*Wipes or baby wipes, refills are usually cheaper (get several kinds, brands smell differently)
*Bug repellent, skin type
*Insect killers, flying type also
*Shaving supplies
*Nail clippers
*Toothpaste, mouthwash, dental floss
*Tampons or other sanitary needs
*Shampoo
*Soap
*No-rinse face wash, like Cetaphil (generic OK)

*Mop bucket with wringer to use as a washing machine (Dollar Stores, discount store, inexpensive)
*Maps, atlas
*Compass
*Metal garbage can to burn trash
*Paper and pen
*Magnifier
*A Sharpie type waterproof marker
*Note paper
*Photocopies of important documents such as birth certificates, drivers' licenses and so on for the entire family
*A cell phone charger, if you have a phone. Even when phone service was available, many Katrina survivors could not call out because their phones were dead and there was no power. When phone service is bad, small text messages can sometimes get through.
*A corded phone, they don't need electricity like a cordless phone
*Camping toilet, or perhaps your family has a bedside potty stored?
*Generator
*Solar panels and battery system
*Oil lamps and pure lamp oil
*Firewood
*Coleman lanterns with fuel & mantels
*Items for self protection
*Good locks on doors and windows
*Water containers
*Gasoline containers
*Hatchet or Axe

*Wound closure strips
*Gauze and tape
*Band aids
*Betadine or Hibiclens to wash injuries
*Anesthetic, like Lanacaine or Solarcaine
*Vitamins
*Imodium (generic is fine and cheaper)
*Tylenol or Ibuprofen
*Theraflu
Vitamin C, or Ester-C, Emergen-C
*Extra bottles or packages of all of your regular prescriptions, B.C. pills
*Contact lens solution
*Antibiotic ointment
*Thermometer

*Pet supplies

Emergency Food Storage List for People with Limited Incomes

30 cans of meat (15 tuna, 15 chili)
8 pounds oatmeal
40 pounds white rice
40 pounds flour
15 pounds corn meal
30 pounds pasta
10, 26 oz cans of spaghetti sauce (or 30, 8 ounce cans of tomato sauce & some spices)
30 boxes macaroni and cheese
30, 15 oz. Cans Mixed Vegetables (15 Oz. Cans)
4, 3 pound cans shortening (or equivalent in oil)
15 pounds sugar
3, 32 ounce jars grape jelly
salt, bouillon, pepper, some hard candy, spices, yeast, baking powder, baking soda, cocoa
5 pounds dehydrated hamburger (see recipe below)
12 lbs dried milk (60 quarts liquid)
12 lbs dried beans or peas

This list can be bought for about $160 (look for sales, buy generic and store brands), and provides 30 days of nourishing meals with 2500 calories per day per person for a family of 4.

Additional items that would enhance this diet include cream of mushroom soup, instant potatoes, syrup, sprouting seeds, tea, more canned meats, vegetables, fruit, & dried beans/peas, tomato/spaghetti sauce (another $30 - 40). From these ingredients you can prepare: donuts, chocolate cake, chili mac casserole, biscuits, macaroni & cheese, tortillas, chili & rice, bread, rice pudding, Spanish rice, pasta and various sauces, hush puppies, gluten steaks/meatless loaf, bean loaf, cookies (among the many possibilities).

Measure portions carefully. If you typically don't include these foods in your diet, and this is what you plan to store, start cooking with them now. Don't wait for an emergency to start a new diet. This helps save on your current food bill too, and thus helps you to put aside more food now for an emergency later.

If you can't buy it all at once, buy a little at a time until you have 2 or 3 months emergency supplies on hand. Store carefully so roaches and rodents don't get in -- look for food grade plastic containers such as 5 or 6 gallon buckets with lids, you can often get them cheap or even free at bakeries, donut shops, restaurants, or other places that serve a lot of food. Empty 2 liter pop bottles are another cheap storage container for dry goods like beans, rice, and flour.

Rotate your supplies, use some of the flour, rice, beans or whatever, and then buy more. "Store what you eat, and eat what you store." Use this list as a guide, customize it to meet the needs and tastes of your family.
__________________


----------



## Denny

Backwoods said:


> This list can be bought for about $160 (look for sales, buy generic and store brands), and provides 30 days of nourishing meals with 2500 calories per day per person for a family of 4.
> 
> Additional items that would enhance this diet include cream of mushroom soup, instant potatoes, syrup, sprouting seeds, tea, more canned meats, vegetables, fruit, & dried beans/peas, tomato/spaghetti sauce (another $30 - 40). From these ingredients you can prepare: donuts, chocolate cake, chili mac casserole, biscuits, macaroni & cheese, tortillas, chili & rice, bread, rice pudding, Spanish rice, pasta and various sauces, hush puppies, gluten steaks/meatless loaf, bean loaf, cookies (among the many possibilities).
> 
> Measure portions carefully. If you typically don't include these foods in your diet, and this is what you plan to store, start cooking with them now. Don't wait for an emergency to start a new diet. This helps save on your current food bill too, and thus helps you to put aside more food now for an emergency later.
> 
> If you can't buy it all at once, buy a little at a time until you have 2 or 3 months emergency supplies on hand. Store carefully so roaches and rodents don't get in -- look for food grade plastic containers such as 5 or 6 gallon buckets with lids, you can often get them cheap or even free at bakeries, donut shops, restaurants, or other places that serve a lot of food. Empty 2 liter pop bottles are another cheap storage container for dry goods like beans, rice, and flour.
> 
> Rotate your supplies, use some of the flour, rice, beans or whatever, and then buy more. "Store what you eat, and eat what you store." Use this list as a guide, customize it to meet the needs and tastes of your family.


Funny you mention cost. My wife and I (by the list I posted above) figured our family of five to be able to eat plenty for less than $5 a day. Sounds like one of those "Save the Children" commercials. LOL!


----------



## David1776

Along with a copy of the Bible, how about a copy of Poor Man's James Bond and a copy of the Federalist Papers? I guess it would depend on what type of disaster one is considering.


----------



## Magus

I generally just keep a two week kit these days:

A balanced diet of soups,vegtables,canned meats.
Asperin
Neopsorin
a basic medical kit
Cigarettes 
three pints of Vodka
A camp knife,a smaller hunting knife,and a Buck 110.
A tarpolean and a wool blanket.

three changes of clean clothing including underwear and socks.
a medium weight coat with a removable liner.
An extra pair of broken in boots.
An SKS rifle with 100 rounds of ball ammo and 50 rounds of SP.
A Ruger MkII pistol and 200 rounds of high vel cci HP.

And the whole kit can be dumped in the trunk of my car in less than five minutes.


----------



## kenn

*Kenn*

Granted that I am involved in search and rescue and disaster relief missions, my supplies double for my personal use and in support of those missions. A list follows:

10 million candle led light
6 cases (24 bottles) water
2 5 gal water containers
4 5 gal gasoline containers
wading boots
full trauma kit
flashlights
3 cases MRE's
2 cases C-rations
2 cases NATO rations
Complete CERT kit
Additional first aid supplies
Tyvek suits
N95 and N100 masks
10 pair leather gloves
2 fm transceivers
6 GMRS radios
handheld GPS
assorted canned goods
gas stove
gas cannisters
personal care products
4000 w generator
cleaning products 
Clorox

This is a partial list of what I keep stock of. Although this was secured by me, I do use it for whatever comes along.


----------



## TPPATRIOT

Hi,
We share a common concern about meds. I am First Responder certified by Red Cross, and recent CERT vol. I recommend it for everyone! I paid only $150 through our ambulance squad. Check around with community orgs, FD, PD, etc. 

I have used prescriptions personally 2-3 yrs passed expiration. No problems.
There are many useful herbs and household items for severe bleeding, antiseptic, anesthetic, etc. 

I'm working on publishing a book and a pkt guide on urban survival. Until then, I can share more. Just ask. I also post on myspace.


----------

